# Is Asus HD7770 1GB is sufficient to run GTA5 in medium to high settings?



## bssunilreddy (Aug 31, 2013)

Hai guys,

I want to know whether *Asus HD7770 1GB* is sufficient enough to run GTA5 in medium to high settings without any crashes and having any FPS hit. I mean low FPS while playing it. Any suggestions as to which GPU is best under 12k and if 2GB versions are needed or not. I am thinking of buying* Sapphire HD7790 2GB* or *Zotac GTX650Ti AMP Edition 2GB *to upgrade from Asus HD7770 1GB in the *near future*. Is it justifiable in any way. Please flow your opinions on this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2013)

It will run fine at medium settings provided it even releases for PC..
GTA V doesnt look anything "next gen" like bf4 etc.. It is also targeted for 360 and ps3.. If a 6 year old hardware can run it, why not a dedicated 8k card ?
wait and see 
IMO, get the 650ti, HD 7770 is past it's prime and the better low mid end card is 650 ti, if you can afford it..
PS: I own a HD 7770 myself but this is no fanboy answer


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2013)

if you want to upgrade get 650 Ti Boost but then again I don't know how much time you meant by near future so if possible increase the budget to get a GTX 760


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you want to upgrade get 650 Ti Boost but then again I don't know how much time you meant by near future so if possible increase the budget to get a GTX 760



But GTX760 basic card is itself 20k and GTX760 AMP Edition is 23.5k

Can I get a GTX760 AMP Edition from US and whether warranty applies here also. I meant international warranty.
I am thinking of Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition or at least Zotac GTX650 Ti AMP Edition from Canada.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

if you want GTX 650 Ti make sure it's the *Boost* version - ignore all the fancy words like amp, sc ssc  only manufacturer that provides international warranty on gfx card is EVGA AFAIK but then again they have no distributors or service center in here now so you need to carry the shipping charge which won't be cheap so getting a card from foreign country does not make much sense.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you want GTX 650 Ti make sure it's the *Boost* version - ignore all the fancy words like amp, sc ssc  only manufacturer that provides international warranty on gfx card is EVGA AFAIK but then again they have no distributors or service center in here now so you need to carry the shipping charge which won't be cheap so getting a card from foreign country does not make much sense.



Thanks again Topgear for clearing my doubts on GTX650 Ti Boost Edition. Why there is a lot of difference in prices of different companies of GPU's like MSI GTX650 Ti Boost @13400, Zotac GTX650 Ti Boost @14000, Asus GTX650 Ti Boost @14000 and Gigabyte GTX650 Ti Boost @ 14500. Which is better in terms of warranty and price to performance ratio. I cannot decide upon any basis.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

My advice would be, get to TE,E forums, get a used card, like 6850/5850 or 560 etc. These will be enough to run Xbox-capable games in PC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> My advice would be, get to TE,E forums, get a used card, like 6850/5850 or 560 etc. These will be enough to run Xbox-capable games in PC.



I want a price to performance GPU not older generation cards and never had I said I will be playing X-Box capable games in this thread anywhere have I buddy? Please be reasonable... I heard that GTA5 is being released to PC in Q4 2013 right. Normally game developers used to mke games for PC first then port them to consoles but now it is the other way around. Not much difference either.
Also GTX650 Ti Boost card is PCIE 3.0 capable right which means more bandwidth na compared to older generation cards.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ Dude, those cards will beat 650ti IIRC. And you can also get cards like 7850/7950 at good price, which again beats the **** out of cards you mentioned. Again, it leads you to bang-for-buck performance. I bought an used 4850 for 2.5k and till today it runs all game at decent resolution(1366x768 ) in med~high settings. 

Don't think of as older gen cards, think of as good performing cards.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Dude, those cards will beat 650ti IIRC. And you can also get cards like 7850/7950 at good price, which again beats the **** out of cards you mentioned. Again, it leads you to bang-for-buck performance. I bought an used 4850 for 2.5k and till today it runs all game at decent resolution(1366x768 ) in med~high settings.
> 
> Don't think of as older gen cards, think of as good performing cards.



I saw both the forums you mentioned but I can only find GTX660,HD7950 likewise cards. I have decided to save my power bills that's why I want a low power consuming GPU buddy. I also have only corsair TX650M as my PSU. I don't think it will handle that much load of older generation GPU even though they are very much capable of running current games as well with good FPS. I have CPU consumption of around 478w right now excluding the monitor. That's why I keep saying low-mid end GPU.

In case I go for any GPU I will go for Zotac GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB version(5 year warranty) most probably because most current generation games are using around 1400MHz VRAM to give a solid 60FPS with High Settings enabled. I saw many reviews regarding how much RAM is used while playing demanding games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, in that case, go with whatever other guys suggest. Either a 7770/650ti...


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 2, 2013)

@op if you want to go with a current gen card get 650Ti *boost *eyes closed @12K. What furious gamer has suggested is not bad also cause last month I saw someone was selling 660Ti for 15K.

650Ti sc,.., & 650Ti *Boost *is total different cards. the boost version runs GK106 a little overclock & you get 660


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

@OP

Look at these 2 deals and i guess 660 ain't a power hungry card..

Deal 1

Deal 2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> @op if you want to go with a current gen card get 650Ti *boost *eyes closed @12K. What furious gamer has suggested is not bad also cause last month I saw someone was selling 660Ti for 15K.
> 
> 650Ti sc,.., & 650Ti *Boost *is total different cards. the boost version runs GK104 a little overclock & you get 660



That's what I am talking about 650Ti Boost is only tweaked version of GTX660. So to get more juice out of it I can overclock it much further but at the expense of power consumption na. Overclocking only is feasible at the end of its life cycle when more demanding games come out after 2-4 years time period without going for a GPU change every 1 or 2 years right.

Thanks again for helping me out in this regard avinandan012 buddy...



furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> 
> Look at these 2 deals and i guess 660 ain't a power hungry card..
> 
> ...



*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/26.html

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/24.html

There is not a much of a difference in power consumption when comparing GTX660 and GTX650 Ti Boost nor any difference in FPS also a mere 2-4 FPS which is negligible. So both are based on GK106 and in my opinion I will go for GTX650 Ti Boost only.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 2, 2013)

Go with GTX 650ti boost eyes closed. It's the best VFM GPU out there.


----------

